# Pheasants in WJ



## Chief Squatting Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

Does anybody know where a guy could buy a few pheasants in or around West Jordan


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd be interested to learn this as well. I need to get my pup on some live birds. Chukars would be good too.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Just buy pigeons.... :wink: they are much cheaper, easier to find and work great for pups.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

IFA used to have a variety of upland birds, not sure what they have now...


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Check out Cal-Ranch also, I was in there last week and they had several pens with different kinds of birds in them. Most looked like young ones and I didn't notice what kinds of birds they had but they had quite a few.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont know if this place is still there, but there used to be a place on the corner of 1300 W and Winchester (SE corner) but its been quite some time since I've paid attention driving by there, so I dont know if they are still in business


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

+1 for pigeons, their's a guy in herriman that has chuckars and pheasants if you still wanna go that route. My apt. complex has all the stinkin pigeons you can catch. Do us a favor and get rid of some.


----------

